# Coroa (gíria)



## Savio Bezerra

Quisiera saber como podemos  decir en español COROA. En portugués es una mujer de 40 y pocos años etc...


----------



## The River Dragon

Savio Bezerra said:


> En portugués es una mujer de 40 y pocos años etc...



En portugués de Brasil, no? Es que en portugués de Portugal _Coroa_ es una corona, como la de un rey. Pero lo que preguntas será algo como una _quarentona_, no?


----------



## XiaoRoel

En español que entendamos todos "madurita", más coloquialmente "medio carroza", "medio pasada", "a punto de pasarse", "cuarentona"


----------



## Vanda

Em português: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=144998


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em galego é como no português da Europa: *coroas* são as dos reis, como muito as das misses da beleza, ou as dos escudos de armas.
Em galego há uma forma apocopada para dizer "cimo achanado dum monte", *croa*, que se aplica muito a montes que têm um altiplano no cimo, no que é frequente achar castros e outras construções pre-históricas.
O que gostaria de saber é o porquê da traslação semântica de *coroa* para significar "mulher madura". Qual foi a motivação do câmbio?


----------



## Vanda

Só Deus sabe, Xiao!  Não faço a mínima ideia!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

XiaoRoel said:


> Em galego é como no português da Europa: *coroas* são as dos reis, como muito as das misses da beleza, ou as dos escudos de armas.
> Em galego há uma forma apocopada para dizer "cimo achanado dum monte", *croa*, que se aplica muito a montes que têm um altiplano no cimo, no que é frequente achar castros e outras construções pre-históricas.
> O que gostaria de saber é o porquê da traslação semântica de *coroa* para significar "mulher madura". Qual foi a motivação do câmbio?


 
A primeira vez que ouvi a expressão "coroa" sendo designada para "mulher madura" foi num filme italiano da década de... de... de... bom, não importa! (psiu, sessenta...)

Por isso creio que a expressão foi adotada no Brasil e "pegou", como a gente diz aqui. 

Tentou-se mais tarde usar a expressão "medalhão" para designar o homem na mesma condição, mas não vingou. Hoje usa-se *coroa* para ambos os generos (o/a coroa).


----------



## Schokokam

¿En español hay alguna palabra que pueda traducir *coroa* para hombre y mujer?

Muito agradecida


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

creo que es _cuarentona_ o _madurita_.


----------



## dprako

Yo pensaría en un hombre maduro o una mujer madura... otra opción sería cuarentón, aunque al menos en CR puede ser un poquito ofensivo


----------



## Schokokam

Pero en ese contexto la palabra *coroa* hace una referencia entre una persona madura y atractiva, a eso me refiero ¿no hay una palabra para describir esas dos cualidades?


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Schokokam said:


> Pero en ese contexto la palabra *coroa* hace una referencia *entre una persona madura y atractiva*, a eso me refiero ¿no hay una palabra para describir esas dos cualidades?



No ha entendido. Madura de edad o madura de mente?


----------



## dprako

mmm... no se me ocurre alguna expresión equivalente en español, yo diría una mujer madura interesante (se entiende que es de edad), o un hombre cuarenton interesante... con ese adjetivo -interesante- se da la idea de que pese a la edad es atractiv@


----------



## Schokokam

Lo que pasa es que el otro día, mi profesora de portugues nos estaba enseñando esa palabra y dijo la siguiente frase: "Esse homem é um coroa, mais eu não troco ele por dois de vente" y quería saber si existía una palabra para describir a un hombre que cuarentón y sigue siendo atracctivo.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Schokokam said:


> Madura en edad que está muy buen@.



En Brasil, es usado la expresión "enxuta" o "inteirona" para esto. Pero en español no lo sé sobre la traducción. Creeo que tu puedes usar "entera".


----------



## Schokokam

Muchas gracias


----------



## Mangato

En España se utilizaba la palabra *pureta* de manera frecuente en Islas Canarias para definir a una persona que ya no es joven pero continúa siendo *atractiva. *Va dirigida muchas veces a mujeres solteras. Sería solterona de buen ver. Para mí es equivalente a *coroa*
El DRAE dice. 

*pureta**.* 

*1. *adj. despect. coloq. Viejo, anciano. U. t. c. s.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

pero puedo asegurar que no es el sentido que allí se le da, sino en el de los ejemplos

_- Los fines de semana iba a bailar con una pureta_

_- Sin darme cuenta pasaron los años y me convertí en pureta_


----------



## Vanda

Gente, vocês estão se esquecendo de procurar no fórum primeiro. Este assunto foi discutido há pouco mais de uma semana. Juntei os tópicos.

É só procurar no dicionário as discussões sobre a mesma palavra.
Digite a palavra na ''janelinha'' do dicionário:* coroa  *
e procure abaixo deste título:

*Preguntas en los foros con la(s) palabra(s) 'coroa' en el título:*
Coroa (gíria)
Moeda de coroa
Um (homem) coroa/uma (mulher) coroa
um coroa


----------

